# [solved] Adding noip to default runlevel?

## ozric

Hi!

Apologies in advance if this is a stupid question. I recently installed a Gentoo box after a long break from the OS.

I am trying to get the noip updater to start automatically when I boot my machine. I emerged the package and configured it correctly.

I then added noip to the default runlevel which seemed to be ok. But when I reboot it doesn't seem to load it. 

Checking rc-status default shows all my other services (ssh, iptables and so on) is started but not noip.

Am I thinking wrong here? All I want is for my machine to have the noip updater loaded at boot so that in case I have a new IP from my ISP, the noip will update the dynamic dns to the new IP. Maybe I am trying to start the wrong service?

Again, sorry if this is a silly question. Looked around and could not find any answers.

Best regards

ozric

edit: never mind, looks like it was starting after all   :Embarassed: Last edited by ozric on Wed Mar 05, 2014 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 666threesixes666

post the results of 

```
/sbin/rc-update
```

----------

## ozric

Thanks for replying. As you can see below, it is listed in rc-update. However, if I type 

```
/etc/init.d/noip start
```

 it will start the service - rather than saying it is already started which is the result I get from all my other services started at boot (iptables, ssh etc).

bootmisc | boot

               cronie |      default

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

             iptables |      default

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |              shutdown

                local |      default

           localmount | boot

             loopback | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |              shutdown

                 mtab | boot

             net.eth0 |      default

             netmount |      default

                 noip |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

            savecache |              shutdown

                 sshd |      default

                 swap | boot

            swapfiles | boot

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                       sysinit

            syslog-ng |      default

    teamspeak3-server |      default

         termencoding | boot

         tmpfiles.dev |                       sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot

                 udev |                       sysinit

           udev-mount |                       sysinit

              urandom | boot

----------

